# butane fill valves



## BMyers (Aug 2, 2009)

I need a butane fill valve for my current project. So, I wander into Harbor Freight Friday night thinking I would scope up some cheap pencil torches and part them out. WOW, at $5.00 each I hate to part them out (being laid off is making me frugal). Is there a less expensive source for butane fill valves ?


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 2, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I need a butane fill valve for my current project. So, I wander into Harbor Freight Friday night thinking I would scope up some cheap pencil torches and part them out. WOW, at $5.00 each I hate to part them out (being laid off is making me frugal). Is there a less expensive source for butane fill valves ?


Crap, I thought mine were a buck or two.

Yeah, a quick search reveals them for $1.88 at this generic reseller... http://toolsandmore.us/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4095 so I'm sure Harbor Freight at least has them on sale occasionally... 

I've been keeping an eye open for other cheap sources of fill valves, with no luck, yet.


----------



## shred (Aug 2, 2009)

The HF ones go on sale for $2 or $3 all the time. Otherwise check on various cigarette lighters, especially the jet kind and see if they're refillable.

You ought to be able to buy just the valve various places, but a live steamer here says they're a little difficult to source.


----------

